# South Africa Critical Skill Visa



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi, I am new member of this forum. I wish to apply South Africa Critical Skill Visa. Can any one help me regarding same? My professional comes under CSV - Desktop Support Engineer, IT category.

Pls advice me step by step process of CSV. 

Thanks

JThanki


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Give your mouse some exercise, the topic has been covered 000's of times


----------



## monarchmovingsa (May 4, 2017)

Every type of permit application demands that applicants supply:

One passport photograph
A medical certificate that’s no older than six months
A radiological certificate that’s no older than six months
Police clearances that are no older than six months from all countries in which you’ve lived for more than 12 months
Birth certificate
Marriage certificate, if applicable
Death certificate, if you’re widowed
Divorce certificate, if applicable
Eligibility documents (vary depending on permit category) 


Within one year of applying, you need to prove that you're permanently employed so that your visa isn't revoked.


----------

